# Frags



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

Time Warp $20 *SOLD*
24k gold $20*SOLD*
Clingon $20 *SOLD*
Green / blue yuma $25-30 *SOLD*
Yuma 1 $25*SOLD*
twin ricordia rock $10 *SOLD*
Blue Clues $30 *SOLD*
Phantom Torch $20 /head *SOLD*
Superman Acan $30 *SOLD*
Multi Zoo Rock $10 *SOLD*
Flamethrower Chalice $30 *SOLD*
Yellow zoos $15 *SOLD*
Orange center zoos $10 *SOLD*
Green Star zoos $15 *SOLD*
Candy Apple $40 *SOLD*
Golden Budha $20 *SOLD*
Blue Stag $20 *SOLD*
Striped Acan $10 *SOLD*
yuma 2 $20*SOLD*
Red Acan frag wysiwyg $30 *SOLD*
Triple Ricordia Rock $25*SOLD*
Green Acans big chunk $40 *SOLD*

Frily Mushrooms $20 *1left*








$40*1 left*








$10+$20








$10 + $20








Pink Birdnest $10








Birdnest frag $10








Monitpora $5








$15








Trumpet Frag $20 one 4 headed frag left








$20








$20 /frag ~ 5 heads








Blue Tort $30


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

updated list!


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Makes me wish my tank was up and running.


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

updated thanks everyone!


----------

